# A superb CD Organizer



## jeetumg (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello ppl..just updatin abt this superb disc organizer i got from Vijay Sales the other day...it stores 80 discs..there s a free disc organizing software provided online at www.discgear.com that can help u organize ur cds in a compact storage area..

superb build n finish...there s a sheet provided in the drawer below the cd storage rack..u can either write on it or take a print from the online software...when u want to retrieve a disc..u jus check in the index on which no. the disc is..press the tab and take it to the no. on the storage rack and lift the cover...it picks out exactly that disc for u...a superb uncomplicated product...

check out more details at www.discgear.com

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/2804/selector80spkgconceptzg9.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Jun 26, 2008)

please upload the image osmewhere else, like imageshack


----------



## jeetumg (Jun 27, 2008)

done it..check it out..


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 27, 2008)

but tooo small.....only 100..... 

i wonder if there is a 1000 CD case ..like a breif case....it would be great


----------



## gopz (Jun 27, 2008)

madjeri said:


> but tooo small.....only 100.....
> 
> i wonder if there is a 1000 CD case ..like a breif case....it would be great


 
I dont think there would be many buyers for the 1000 CD case briefcase...but nice idea though


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^^.......

u dont think....... i am sure if there was a offer in this forum atleast 100 would be sold eyes closed....

i am imagining a breifcase style....open it up...the cd sleeves are like papers in a book......
and it will contain 4 cd's each..in a 2*2 fashion sq matrix......

and when the bag close it should have a zipper covering all 3 sides......

and if this bag was a water proof one also then ....bliss.....

i have seen some aluminum case in alibaba.com..... chinese ones....about 4000 bucks ...

too much that

i want maybe 2500 max....


----------



## jeetumg (Jun 28, 2008)

yeah agreed storage is limited..but good enough for office / home use..forgot to mention the price..just 999 bucks!! you shud try it out...cd cases / breifcases look antique in front of this concept...imagine a 1000 cd case...and u have to flip through hundreds of pages to find the cd you want...thinkin of it itself is a pain...i wud prefer this device any day..


----------

